# Name the tune: ?



## David H (Jan 20, 2014)

*To listen click 'play' associated with each teaser.*

*Name The tune ? naming the artist is optional.*

*Teaser 1 .......* *play*
*Teaser 2 .......* *play*
*Teaser 3 .......* *play*
*Teaser 4 .......* *play*

*Teaser A .......** play*
*Teaser B .......* *play*
*Teaser C .......* *play*
*Teaser D .......* *play*


*Good Luck*


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2014)

2, the verve , bitter sweet sympathy.
a,lenny kravitz, fly away
b, christina agruilera, genie in a bottle
c, leann rimes, how do i live without you
1, sweet home alabama?
d, motley crew?


----------



## David H (Jan 20, 2014)

Steff said:


> 2, the verve , bitter sweet sympathy.
> a,lenny kravitz, fly away
> b, christina agruilera, genie in a bottle
> c, leann rimes, how do i live without you
> ...



2 is the verve bittersweet
A is Lenny Kravitz fly away
B is Cristina Ag. genie
C is leanne R how do I 

1 is *NOT* sweet home Al.
2 is *NOT* Motley Crew


But well done Steff - I'm leaving now so I'll check back via my phone later.


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2014)

thanks David, knew anyways always leave a ? whem im not confident.


----------



## David H (Jan 21, 2014)

Steff said:


> thanks David, knew anyways always leave a ? whem im not confident.



Tried to get back on but my phone wouldn't let me maybe it was the site.


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2014)

David H said:


> Tried to get back on but my phone wouldn't let me maybe it was the site.



Yeah site was down yesterday


----------



## David H (Jan 21, 2014)

You still have to get 1, 3, 4 and D


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2014)

David H said:


> You still have to get 1, 3, 4 and D



I can't I don't know them lol


----------



## David H (Jan 21, 2014)

*Clue Time:*

1. a time with lots of matchboxes

3. past 6pm at a speed not quite sonic

4. A cruel season for highest or lowest card at the bottom

D. Pre 80's breaking up Halloween things


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2014)

David H said:


> 1. a time with lots of matchboxes
> 
> 3. past 6pm at a speed not quite sonic
> 
> ...



3, semi sonic/closing time


----------



## David H (Jan 21, 2014)

Steff said:


> 3, semi sonic/closing time



Well Done Steff.

Closing Time - Semi Sonic


The others are just as easy.


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2014)

cant get to listen to links now they wont play gr


----------



## David H (Jan 21, 2014)

Steff said:


> cant get to listen to links now they wont play gr



Don't Understand they play for me.

Couldn't make it any easier.

*1.* early morning with lots of matchboxes

Early morning (after midnight but before 5am) ( Matchbox ? more than 15)


*4.* Cruel Season for the highest and lowest card at the bottom 

Cruel Season ( spring, summer, autumn and winter)

Highest and lowest card at the bottom (10, J, Q, K and ? or 5, 4, 3, 2, ?) (not at the pinnacle but at the ?)

*D.* Pre 80's breaking up Halloween things

Pre 80's (197?) ( breaking up things you carve)


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2014)

Ace of base ,cruel summer , number 4


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2014)

D smashing pumpkins , 1979


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2014)

Is 1 PM dawn?


----------



## David H (Jan 22, 2014)

Steff said:


> Ace of base ,cruel summer , number 4



Well Done Steff


----------



## David H (Jan 22, 2014)

Steff said:


> D smashing pumpkins , 1979



Well Done Steff


----------



## David H (Jan 22, 2014)

Steff said:


> Is 1 PM dawn?



Nope it's 3am Matchbox20


----------



## Steff (Jan 22, 2014)

David H said:


> Nope it's 3am Matchbox20



A ha , oh well good effort seen as it was only me guessing lol

Thanks David been nice to have music quiz back x


----------



## David H (Jan 22, 2014)

Steff said:


> A ha , oh well good effort seen as it was only me guessing lol
> 
> Thanks David been nice to have music quiz back x



Hope more join in next time.


----------

